# 1978 3400a backhoe steering problem



## gnarles (Sep 13, 2014)

Hello,
1978 international harvester 3400a.
I just changed hydraulic fluid and filter.
Now steering doesn't work.
I took pressure side steering hose off of mcv and didn't have much fluid coming out while engine ran. 
I re drained fluid and took out power steering relief valve out of mcv.Looked fine to me.
I took flow divider plug and spring out but flow divider stayed in because of a collar or band holding it up,but I could push it up and down so it seemed to be free and able to move in its place.
Put it all back together,refilled fluid and now everything seems jerky.
I cycled everything a couple of times and still jerky and no steering.If I take weight off of front tires and spin wheel a few thousand times it will steer but feels spongy with air in system.
Any words of encouragement?


----------



## mainelytrucks (11 mo ago)

WoW, I have a 1977 3400A same issue, in the process of changing the Hydraulic and replacing with HyTrans B6 Certified with a new filter (Baldwin PT566), and I had to purchase a new Hydraulic filter bypass valve. Someone at one time removed the filter and bypass and never replaced or returned them.

Any information garnered since 2014 would be greatly appreciated.

I know this thread is old, but we still are buying and enjoying them along with the joy of their quirks.


----------

